# looking for remote coding in Cardiology,Radiology, Surgical Vascular, e/m for hospita



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2011)

no resume at this time


----------



## slampkins (Jun 25, 2011)

*Job*

How long did it take to become trained into interventional radiology?


----------

